# Brunetti MB



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello, I recently bought a Brunetti MB handmade/commercial slingshot, used by Marco Brunetti in 2010/2012 years (now he plays with a Lumbro David Pro)
It has adjustable sight and iron armbrace.
Looking at pic you see that the sight in that position is in line withe trajectory of the sfere...how can I adjust it?
Thank you.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is very cool.

I would assume sight pin body needs to move to just above the side of the frame that is on the top side when you are holding the slingshot sideways. So you turn the small screw underneath so its loose and move it over. So if shooting low you move up. If shooting left move the pin right. But only move a little bit at a time.

See drawing attached - you would move the sight body in the direction of the arrow if you hold in the left hand (if other hand - then other direction...

It is good practice to note the measurements when you have it set up so its easy to adjust again if things move.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok, many thanks!
Yes it's a cool slingshot, it is semi custom!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Here it is, but without armrest.


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Another pic


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

How accurate are you shooting with it?


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Have to try soon...
I have no garden, so I have to build a 10m target in my garage...
But it' weighty, much more than a Barnett Pro Diablo 2.
It feels very good in the hand!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its great to see - I've been working on a target type one - also using an archery sight (same as yours almost). Seeing this has helped me a lot actually. Let me know how well it works for you once you shooting.

I've been thinking of possibly using a wrist rest as well.


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

It' very well made, and the price is good too for the quality, it's not cheap!


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

For sure!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Even the others (Lumbro's) are only €78 - i think its good value for what it is.


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Exactly


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Slingfan said:


> Hello, I recently bought a Brunetti MB handmade/commercial slingshot, used by Marco Brunetti in 2010/2012 years (now he plays with a Lumbro David Pro)
> It has adjustable sight and iron armbrace.
> Looking at pic you see that the sight in that position is in line withe trajectory of the sfere...how can I adjust it?
> Thank you.
> ...


Welcome to the forum! 
Benvenuto nel forum
Di dove sei?
Io di Genova.
Se sei un novizio e hai bisogno chiedi pure, in ogni caso, se ti interessa c'è un discreto gruppo di italiani che, se ti fa piacere, potrai conoscere.
Magari fai un post di presentazione nell'apposita sezione, così nessuno ti potrà trovare da dire...


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Ciao, di Treviso!ho fatto la presentazione, grazie.


----------



## Slingfan (Apr 3, 2017)

Front pic


----------

